# Chicago's South Shore Line



## fredevad (Apr 20, 2010)

... continued from Quick Wolverine Round Trip PNT-CHI-PNT. (Sorry AARGH!, didn't mean to overrun your trip report  )



GG-1 said:


> It is an electrifying experience.


Shaka (Shock-ah) 'bro!

_Yea, I'm most likely dating myself - I lived on Oahu back in '75 - '76 as a kid. I just hope it doesn't mean something else now._



AlanB said:


> Yes, the South Shore Line is one of the more interesting rides around out of Chicago. You get city views, country view, 79 MPH running in places, and street running in places. You'll also see gauntlet tracks too in places.
> Assuming that one has the time, it is something that I highly recommend any railfan try to do. Know however that they don't sell any food on the train, so you must bring something with you or ride all the way to the airport and visit the airport concession stands during your layover.


Then this will definitely go on my "must do" list for this summer. Hadn't thought about food on the train, but good to know since it's a 2.5 hour ride each way. I may want to bring along something to drink. I'd have to ride on the train that would put me in South Bend around noon, so I figured I'd tell my wife "Honey, I'm going to South Bend airport for lunch."

The street running sounds and looks (from MrFSS' pictures) fun, but what's "gauntlet tracks"? I apparently need to work in my rail-fannyness 



MrFSS said:


> If anyone is interested, here are *PICTURES* I took in '08 when I did the round trip to South Bend from Chicago.


Thanks so much for sharing this - I was hoping someone had photos. I almost fell out of my chair laughing when I got to "Lots of yellow thingys"!


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 20, 2010)

fredevad said:


> ... continued from Quick Wolverine Round Trip PNT-CHI-PNT. (Sorry AARGH!, didn't mean to overrun your trip report  )


But that is how things work on this board - we are the masters of hijacking threads! :lol:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 20, 2010)

fredevad said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > ...so you must bring something with you or ride all the way to the airport and visit the airport concession stands during your layover.
> ...


I learned the hard way that the airport concessions are closed on Sundays - and the airport was largely deserted, for that matter - and there are only a couple of vending machines. When it happened that a Sunday South Shore ride worked for a subsequent Chicago trip I was prepared with food and beverage.

I believe it's the right of way east of Michigan City that has the best stretches of fast running through the Hoosier countryside, and wow is it ever FUN!

There are some planned weekend service outages this year: 2010 Temporary Weekend Construction Outage Schedule


----------



## MikefromCrete (Apr 20, 2010)

Really, the airport concessions are closed on Sunday? I've only made the trip on a weekday, and the airport's little restaurant is good for a quick sandwich during the turnaround time betweeen trains.

I recommend a trip on the South Shore for anyone who loves trains. It starts out at the rehabbed Randolph Street station (now officially Millenium Park station), now complete with a variety of concesssions, heads out along the multi-track, grade separated Metra Electric, crosses over the Canadian National at grade at Kensington, heads through a variety of industrial and residential backyard areas, runs along the Indiana Toll Road on an elevated section, cuts through the middle of Gary, runs through the Indiana Dunes National Lakeshore, runs in the middle of the street in Michigan City, goes through one of the best railroad yards anywhere in Michigan City, high tails across the Indiana country side and ends at the South Bend Airport. Now that's variety.

By the way, the South Bend Airport is also a station for Greyhound buses, shuttle buses to Chicago's O'Hare Airport and local transit buses, so it is a true multi-modal facility - air, rail and bus.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 20, 2010)

fredevad said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the South Shore Line is one of the more interesting rides around out of Chicago. You get city views, country view, 79 MPH running in places, and street running in places. You'll also see gauntlet tracks too in places.
> ...


Start with this to understand gauntlet tracks.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 20, 2010)

This is what the cars looked like when I first started riding the South shore back in the 1940's.

















In those days the trains ran into downtown (west side) of south Bend. They also had a spur that went to Notre Dame to bring fans from Chicago to the football games. Even had sleepers and dinning cars!


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 20, 2010)

Where is the catenary in those pictures?


----------



## fredevad (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks all, I will eat at the airport and avoid Sundays and outage weekends. MrFSS' pictures remind me of a Mexican restaurant in Waukesha, WI, La Estacion, where the dining area is old converted passenger cars.

Are there outlets on the SS? I'm using my iPhone for GPS and bought the TomTom Car Kit, which I attach to the windows of the train to follow my route and progress. Unfortunately, the car kit requires external power to use its "enhanced" GPS chip and recharge the phone.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 20, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> Where is the catenary in those pictures?


Those pictures are so old and in the process of Photoshopping them, the fine detail is gone. Trust me, it was there.



fredevad said:


> Thanks all, I will eat at the airport and avoid Sundays and outage weekends. MrFSS' pictures remind me of a Mexican restaurant in Waukesha, WI, La Estacion, where the dining area is old converted passenger cars.
> Are there outlets on the SS? I'm using my iPhone for GPS and bought the TomTom Car Kit, which I attach to the windows of the train to follow my route and progress. Unfortunately, the car kit requires external power to use its "enhanced" GPS chip and recharge the phone.


No outlets that I ever remember seeing. Its like riding in a trolley car. almost! Hard seats and no amenities of any kind.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 20, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> fredevad said:
> 
> 
> > Are there outlets on the SS? I'm using my iPhone for GPS and bought the TomTom Car Kit, which I attach to the windows of the train to follow my route and progress. Unfortunately, the car kit requires external power to use its "enhanced" GPS chip and recharge the phone.
> ...


I wouldn't bet on the older cars, which do comprise the bulk of the fleet having many (if any) outlets. If you get lucky enough however to find one of the new bilevel cars running on your train that day then you'll probably have outlets.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 20, 2010)

MikefromCrete said:


> Really, the airport concessions are closed on Sunday?



I emailed the airport and received this reply moments ago.



> Your message was received in the offices of the St. Joseph County Airport Authority.
> The Airport Authority owns and manages the South Bend Regional Airport.
> 
> Air Host operates the concessionaire for food service at the Airport.
> ...


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 20, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> > Your message was received in the offices of the St. Joseph County Airport Authority.
> > The Airport Authority owns and manages the South Bend Regional Airport.
> >
> > Air Host operates the concessionaire for food service at the Airport.
> > ...


Nice to know, but certainly wasn't the case in '04, and didn't bother checking in '06 when I took my own lunch.


----------

